# a humbling experience



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Σε όλα τα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά που κοίταξα το ρήμα *humble* σημαίνει *ταπεινώνω* (και *εξευτελίζω*) και το επίθετο *humbling*, *ταπεινωτικός* (και *εξευτελιστικός*).

Καιρός είναι να εμπλουτίσουμε τα λεξικά μας, μια και είναι κάπως διαφορετική η κύρια σημασία των λέξεων:

*humble* verb 1. cause (someone) to feel less important or proud: _he was humbled by his many ordeals_. 2. decisively defeat (a sporting opponent previously thought to be superior). (ODE)​
Προτιμώ τους παρακάτω πιο σαφείς ορισμούς:
*humbling* causing awareness of your shortcomings: _Golf is a humbling game_. (Wordnet)
— making you realize that you are not as important, good, intelligent, etc. as you thought (Macmillan)​
Πιο πλούσιο το λήμμα στο Longman, αλλά ίδιος ο πρώτος ορισμός:
*be humbled*: if you are humbled, you realize that you are not as important, good, kind etc as you thought you were: _You can't help but be humbled when you enter this cathedral._
*humble* [transitive] to easily defeat someone who is much stronger than you are: _The mighty U.S. army was humbled by a small South East Asian country._
*humble yourself*: to show that you are not too proud to ask for something, admit you are wrong etc: _I knew he had humbled himself to ask for my help._​Για την πρώτη σημασία, δεν είναι ίδιο το δικό μας *ταπεινωτικός* (που αντιστοιχεί στο humiliating): 

*ταπεινωτικός*: που ταπεινώνει, που εξευτελίζει: _Οι όροι της ειρήνης ήταν ταπεινωτικοί για τους νικημένους. Ταπεινωτική δουλειά / διαγωγή / συμπεριφορά. || Είναι ταπεινωτικό να κολακεύεις τους δυνατούς._ (ΛΚΝ)​
Αυτό που λέγεται *humbling experience* έχει θετικό ρόλο, διδακτικό. Σε βοηθά να αντιληφθείς τη μικρότητά σου. Σου ξεφουσκώνει τον εγωισμό. Σε προσγειώνει, σε κατεβάζει από τα σύννεφα. Σε ωριμάζει. 

Πώς θα το μεταφράζατε; Και ποιες άλλες προτάσεις έχετε για αυτή τη σημασία;

Ελεήστε τον πτωχό! (I’ve just had a look at my bank statement, which was quite a humbling experience.)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2011)

Σου σπάει τον τσαμπουκά, δηλαδή, στην καθομιλουμένη.

Καλά θυμόμουν ότι το έχω ξαναδεί εδώ μέσα.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=45367&postcount=1629


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 9, 2011)

Βάζω τα γυαλιά σε κάποιον, με κάνει (κάποιος-α) μάγκα κλπ.

Εγώ το'χω συναντήσει με την έννοια που αναφέρει η Αλεξάνδρα, και δεν έχει καθόλου θετική χροιά (στην δική μου περίπτωση).


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 9, 2011)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω και έχω δει σε κείμενα είναι το αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές κάποιου epiphany ή revelation που σε κάνει να συνειδητοποιήσεις κάποια πράγματα και να κατεβάσεις λίγο τη μύτη σου ή να προσγειωθείς όπως σωστά είπε ο νίκελ. 

Δεν μου έρχεται κανένα επίθετο, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πούμε: μια εμπειρία αυτογνωσίας, ανάλογα και με την περίπτωση πάντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2011)

Αυτή η ερμηνεία της ανυψωτικής ταπείνωσης δεν έρχεται κατευθείαν από την Αγία Γραφή (παραβολή του Τελώνη και του Φαρισαίου); Από το κατά Λουκάν, ΙΗ', εδώ:
14 λέγω ὑμῖν, κατέβη οὗτος δεδικαιωμένος εἰς τὸν οἶκον αὐτοῦ ἢ γὰρ ἐκεῖνος· ὅτι πᾶς ὁ ὑψῶν ἑαυτὸν ταπεινωθήσεται, ὁ δὲ ταπεινῶν ἑαυτὸν ὑψωθήσεται.​
Α, ναι: Οπότε, ίσως μια _εμπειρία βιβλικής ταπείνωσης_;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

*ταπεινοποιός* (μσν.) = ο ποιών τινα ταπεινόν

Σε εύσημη χρήση: Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με την «ψιλήν γνώσιν μας», όπως θα έλεγε ο άγιος Ιωάννης ο Σιναΐτης, «ως ου σοφός αρχιτέκτων, κλίμακα αναβάσεως του Γέροντος πεπελέκηκα», ως ελάχιστο αντίδωρο ευγνωμοσύνης και μικρό εγχείρημα ψηλαφήσεως σημείων της πνευματικής του πορείας για την κατάκτηση της ποθητής «πόλεως»· την φερέπονο και ζείδωρο άσκησι, την ηδύλαλο σιωπή, *την ταπεινοποιό διακονία*, την αγνιστική αγρυπνία, την ευκτική νήψι, την τελειοποιό κάθαρσι, το κενωτικό πάθος και καινοποιό' και στην κορυφή την θείαν αντίληψη της δεξιάς του Υψίστου, την οποία τείνει με χαρά και αγάπη και ευαρέσκεια για να μας εισαγάγει στην βασιλεία Του.

Προφανές πλεονέκτημα: Η σημασία γίνεται αμέσως αντιληπτή κι απ' αυτόν που πρωτακούει τη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

@Zaz: Συγγνώμη που δεν θυμήθηκα το παλιό σου μήνυμα. 

@Δόκτορα: Καλά τα λες. Εδώ μια ποικιλία αγγλικών μεταφράσεων, π.χ.
Everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but he who humbles himself will be exalted.

Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μείνω μακριά από βιβλικές _ταπεινώσεις_ (or knowing anything in the biblical sense :) ).

Σκέφτηκα το *μάθημα ταπεινοφροσύνης* και μ' αρέσει.
For me .... was a humbling experience.
Για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα μάθημα ταπεινοφροσύνης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

Ωραίο το «μάθημα ταπεινοφροσύνης», αλλά είπα να εκμεταλλευτούμε την ευκαιρία για να κλείσουμε γενικότερα με το _humbling_. :)


----------



## Nota (Mar 9, 2011)

Εκεί ήμουν κι εγώ. Μάθημα/βίωμα/εμπειρία ταπεινοφροσύνης, αν και το βίωμα προσωπικά μ' αρέσει περισσότερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2011)

Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου το είχα αποδώσει "εμπειρία που διδάσκει ταπεινοφροσύνη".


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ωραίο το «μάθημα ταπεινοφροσύνης», αλλά είπα να εκμεταλλευτούμε την ευκαιρία για να κλείσουμε γενικότερα με το _humbling_. :)


Γι' αυτό κι ένα φορουμονήμα μπορεί να είναι πιο χρήσιμο από ένα λεξικολήμμα.

*humbling* causing awareness of your shortcomings: _Golf is a humbling game_.
Ορίστε. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι διδάσκει ταπεινοφροσύνη. Ούτε είναι ακριβώς μάθημα αυτογνωσίας και αυτοσυνειδητοποίησης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Σχετικό, αλλά προσγειώνεται λίγο παραδίπλα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=86361.

Για το πιο κοινό μάθημα ταπεινοφροσύνης, αρκεί να κοιτάξουμε τον έναστρο ουρανό*. 
Από το γενικά προσγειωτικό, με απολαυστικό όμως τρόπο, The Meaning of Life:





-Makes you feel so... sort of insignificant, doesn't it?
-Yeah, yeah. Can we have your liver then?

*ή να επισκεπτόμαστε τη Λεξιλογία. Πόσες φορές έχω νιώσει μικρός και ταπεινός με όσα μαθαίνω εδώ μέσα, δε λέγεται. Αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε ταπεινώσει πλακώσει. ;)


----------



## cypriot (Mar 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]Αυτό που λέγεται *humbling experience* έχει θετικό ρόλο, διδακτικό. Σε βοηθά να αντιληφθείς τη μικρότητά σου. Σου ξεφουσκώνει τον εγωισμό. Σε προσγειώνει, σε κατεβάζει από τα σύννεφα. Σε ωριμάζει.
> 
> Πώς θα το μεταφράζετε; Και ποιες άλλες προτάσεις έχετε για αυτή τη σημασία;
> 
> Ελεήστε τον πτωχό! (I’ve just had a look at my bank statement, which was quite a humbling experience.)


 
==================================================================
"Πώς θα το μεταφράζετε ή πώς θα το μεταφράζατε;"

Το μάθημα μετριοφροσύνης πώς σας φαίνεται, _as a humbling experience_ ;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 9, 2011)

Και το διδακτική εμπειρία που γράφεις, cypriot, καλό μου φαίνεται, αρκεί βέβαια να ακολουθεί το γιατί είναι τέτοια...


----------



## cypriot (Mar 9, 2011)

Found also this one:

*Yahoo- Answers*

Meaning of humbling experience?
What is the meaning of humbling experience? If possible can u show me how to use it in a sentence?

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters

A humbling experience is like having things put into perspective. It's like a person who lives in a developed nation, like the US, and lives a really good life. They have more than enough money, everything they need plus all they want. Then going to an undeveloped nation where people are poor and starving, children are dying, etc. And in seeing the suffering of others you realize how lucky you are in the life that you have and how things are for others. You could call that a humbling experience.

It's often used for people who are a bit arrogant about what they have (tangible or intangible) or are very self-important. "I'm obviously doing well because I deserve it and anyone who isn't doing well just isn't trying hard enough." Or something along those lines. Humbling experiences are often things that knock the arrogance and an overinflated view of self out of a person.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 10, 2011)

Στον Δημητράκο βρήκα την ωραιότατη λ. *ταπεινοποιός*... νομίζω ότι κολλάει μια χαρά: η ταπεινοποιός (ούσα) εμπειρία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

#6 (το 'κλεισε, πήρε δικαιώματα και συζητάνε τα ποσοστά τώρα)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2011)

Να συζητήσουμε τώρα και για το sickening; Είδα σε υπότιτλο ειδήσεων, "Ήταν αρρωστημένο".


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2011)

Θα προτιμούσα *αηδιαστική εμπειρία *ή επισημότερα/γενικότερα *αηδής εμπειρία *ανάλογα με το τι θες να πείς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2018)

Μόλις διάβασα σε μια μεταφρασμένη συνέντευξη του Χιου Τζάκμαν, και μου άρεσε: «Α[FONT=&quot]υτή είναι μια εμπειρία που σας (μας) κάνει ταπεινόφρονες.»[/FONT]


----------

